# Pantorouter Home Made



## SDPPM (Jul 16, 2011)

This is the pantorouter I built and the videos are part of a outdoor potting table I am building for my wife.

http://youtu.be/IgiWFPS1WHY?hd=1

Link is for the HD video of my Pantorouter in action.


----------

